# 4070 Dankung Tubes On A Daisy Modified



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i was about to finally give up on the dankung 4070s, because they would not stay on the forks, but it was so simple i couldnt see the solution, u simply pull the rubber down all the way and use it as a part of ur grip.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

sorry dont know why i didnt put this in the first post.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

How's it shoot?


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

good so far, just experimenting on the proper length for max power, ill let ya know when i find it


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I know a lot of people also find that by doing this you make the grip a lot more comfortable.

Also, it looks pretty bad ass


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya it does look badass. Slingshot in a tux!


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)




----------



## The_Comedian (Aug 7, 2012)

i have an even easier solution. just use a bit of thera band black and tie it tight around the base several times and tie it over it self. the friction will then keep it in place. i did that with my dasiey sling and it hold quite well.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

great idea, but the way i do it the bands come off and on with now real force makes changing bands like changing to a new pair of shoes. great for when ur in the field hunting.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looks insane !!!


----------



## The_Comedian (Aug 7, 2012)

well then the only thing that i could suggest then is to add spmething to the ends of your fork to make it larger then the fork itself. try liquid rubber that they use for tool handels.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i tryed using the nubs that come with a set of marksman replacement tubes, to difficult to get the 4070 up and over that. im getting good speed from a 9 inch tube set. definiatly hunt with it, im using 3/8 steel. dont have a crono, but there fast enough to where its difficult to see them as they leave the slingshot.


----------

